# Can You Feed Fermented Honey Back to Bees...



## SandyC (Dec 6, 2005)

in the hope that they will make good honey out of it again.

I had a friend ask me that question today and I am clueless.

Thanks


----------



## Rob S (Nov 8, 2005)

Fermented honey is used as feed so i think you can absolutely yes. I'm not sure about whether they can change it back into honey...so no i dont think they can change it back.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

honey is honey no mater how well it taste to us:}:}

Hic up


----------



## bradkeskey (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm curious to this question also. I recently was given a number of hive bodies with frames of honey still in them, from 15 years ago when last stored. I was told by a few beekeeper friends that it could be used and they would rob it quickly, so I tried setting a frame next to my single hive. They did, and have been cleaning it up pretty well. I was worried that the 'old' honey in the frames is very dark where it has dripped out, would be good, and they would take it and store it in my supers I'm going to harvest. I checked them a few days ago, and in the second super I did find some very dark honey in the supers so they are definitely using it, yet I am still leery if it'll still be 'good', it's much darker than whats in there now. Any other input on this I'd appreciate it too. Thanks again for everyone that posts Questions and Answers, I'm a new beek learning every day!

Brad in Michigan


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have fed old honey with no ill effects but HMF builds up over time in honey and is poisonous to bees so it could have some ill effects.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesglossary.htm


----------



## SandyC (Dec 6, 2005)

What is HMF?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

hydroxymethylfurfural (HMF, a degradation product of sugars)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What is HMF? 

Hence the link to the glossary, but here is the entry in the glossary:
HMF = Hydroxymethyl furfural. A naturally occurring compound in honey that rises over time and rises when honey is heated.


----------



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

So how old is too old?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have not had a problem as long as if it's dark from being old I feed it when they can fly to defecate easily. In other words NOT for winter feed.


----------

